

Cancer patient makes full recovery after being injected with billions of his own immune cells - gibsonf1
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?xml=/earth/2008/06/18/scicanc118.xml

======
DaniFong
This is such exciting news. I studied the state of metastatic melanoma
treatment intently for a while, and came to the conclusion that there just
wasn't much other there for these people.

Now that may have changed. I don't normally get out of my chair and run to
tell my friends what's happened, but this is one of those times.

------
lsb
Alligators' immune system is pretty great as well; they're fairly resistant to
HIV due to their immune system that keeps them safe in swamps, they've got
lots of anti-bacterials and anti-fungals.

I wonder how many diseases wouldn't exist if we had an immune system 10x
stronger.

~~~
tortilla
Wouldn't we just have diseases that are 10x stronger too? :)

~~~
daniel-cussen
Not automatically.

------
geuis
That is pretty damn cool. Wish it had been an option in 1990 when my dad died.

------
lpgauth
Error with processing of xml: java.lang.Exception: Failed to process
[/ElectronicTelegraph/ETJhtml/ETXml/content/earth/2008/06/18/scicanc118.xml]
with [/ElectronicTelegraph/ETJhtml/ETXsl/portal/earthbyline.xsl] - File
"file:///ElectronicTelegraph/ETJhtml/ETXsl/portal/earthbyline.xsl" not found.

------
bprater
Correlation does not imply causation. ("cum hoc ergo propter hoc") I hope this
becomes a treatment for folks with cancer, but until it is well studied, we
can't jump to conclusions.

~~~
streety
The theory behind this is fairly well demostrated in animal models so I would
be more confident in this than in some other novel treatments.

On the other hand, "The patient was one of nine with metastatic melanoma, that
is skin cancer that has spread, who were being treated in a recently completed
clinical trial to test bigger and bigger doses of their own white blood
cells." Nine patients and yet we are only hearing about one of them.

------
rw
If/when this treatment becomes proven -- will those in need be able to get it?

------
rkowalick
The "extend human life expectancy a few years" hack

------
mrdorian
All cancer diseses will be successfully cured within the next 30 years because
of the development of genetic technology

